# Orange County, CA driver looking for local tax accountant



## jbird2002jp (Apr 8, 2016)

Title says it all
Are you or do you know an experienced, knowledgeable tax accountant bases here in OC?
I'm not happy with how the H&R Block accountant filed my 2014 taxes and would like to have my 2015 filing reviewed as well.
Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have used Stack & Jagiello in Newport Beach for many years, and highly recommend them. I drive from Simi when necessary, but handle most issues by phone or mail.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

jbird2002jp said:


> Title says it all
> Are you or do you know an experienced, knowledgeable tax accountant bases here in OC?
> I'm not happy with how the H&R Block accountant filed my 2014 taxes and would like to have my 2015 filing reviewed as well.
> Thanks


Why does it have to be local? Many accountants work remotely clients these days.


----------



## jbird2002jp (Apr 8, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I have used Stack & Jagiello in Newport Beach for many years, and highly recommend them. I drive from Simi when necessary, but handle most issues by phone or mail.


thanks
I spoke with a partner there who explained that he has one driver client and that clientele are small biz owners and RE owners, etc.
I understood thru speaking with him that i'd be better served with a professional experienced in doing taxes for those like myself - which i ultimately went with.
thanks for your assistance!
john


----------

